# Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail



## limon1232011 (24. November 2015)

*Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

[size=+3]*Scythe Fuma - der neue Scythe Doppelturmkühler mit Ambitionen zum Kompaktoverclocker[/Size]*[size=+1]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder einmal überrascht Scythe die Hardwareszene! Standen noch vor ein paar Jahren günstige Kühler für kompakte PC Lösungen im Focus des Herstellers so erweitert Scythe sein Produktportfolio erneut um einen weiteren Highend Kühler, der ganz klar auf Leistungstarke CPU´s ausgerichtet ist. Neben der schon immer ordentlichen Verarbeitung der Kühler setzt Scythe derzeit auch neue Maßstäbe im Design und der Produktpräsentation. Jedes Produkt braucht sein USP, sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, das des Fuma ist ganz klar die größtmögliche Kühlfläche auf kleinstem Raum unter zu bringen, somit erreicht der Kühler gerade mal eine Gesamthöhe von 14,9cm und ist dennoch in der Lage drei 120mm Lüfter aufzunehmen.  Was der Kühler sonst noch alles so kann erfahrt ihr im Kurzreview.

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1. Technische Daten
2. Lieferumfang
3. Montage Sockel 1150/FM2+
4. Lautstärke
5. Kühlleistung
6. Gesamteindruck/Fazit 


*Technische Daten:* 

Bezeichnung: Scythe Fuma - SCFM 1000
Abmessung: (Durchmesser x Breite x Höhe) 130mm x 137mm x 149mm
Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120mmx25mm PWM - 13-28db(A) 
Sockel Kompatibilität: 

Intel®:

Sockel LGA775
Sockel LGA1150
Sockel LGA1151
Sockel LGA1155
Sockel LGA1156
Sockel LGA1366
Sockel LGA2011 / 2011-v3 (Square ILM)

AMD®:

Sockel AM2
Sockel AM2+
Sockel AM3
Sockel AM3+
Sockel FM1
Sockel FM2
Sockel FM2+

Herstellerhinweis: Bitte beachten Sie, dass für die Montage auf Mainboards mit AMD®-Sockel eine verschraubte original Backplate des Mainboards benötigt wird. Überprüfen Sie bitte vor dem Kauf, ob diese verschraubt ist (Beispiel)! Sollte diese mittels Plastikstiften befestigt sein, ist eine Montage dieses Kühlers nicht möglich.

*Lieferumfang:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Lieferunmfang zeigt sich Scythe durchaus großzügig, neben den standard Befestigungsmaterialien bekommt der Kunde zusätzlich ein weiteres Paar Befestigungsklammern für einen dritten Lüfter. Die Wärmeleitpaste kommt in einer wiederverschließbaren Sritze, ausreichend für bis zu 4 Verwendungen. Lediglich die Anleitung wirkt sehr kurz gehalten, ist aber gut bebildert und in mehrfacher Sprachausgabe beschrieben. Dennoch könnte man hieran noch ein wenig feilen, da die Beschreibungen sehr mager ausfallen und deutlichen Raum für Spekulationen lassen. Die beiden Lüfter sind standard PWM Lüfter mit 120mm x 25mm Breite und können somit durch jeden anderen Standard 120mm Lüfter ersetzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage Sockel 1150/51/55:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Dbh9MXSjzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!Vor der Arbeit an PC-bauteilen immer Erden oder ein Entladungsarmband tragen, welches geerdet ist! 

Zunächst bereitet man sich die vier größeren Rendelschrauben vor in dem man diese mit je einer der vier Kunstoffunterlegscheiben versieht. Danach wird die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboard passig mit den Bohrungen festgehalten und parallel von vorn mit den Rendelschrauben verschraubt. Im Anschluss werden die zwei Bügel auf den Rendelschrauben positioniert und mit weiteren vier Kreuzschlitzschrauben befestigt. Nach dem auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste wird die Schutzfolie vom Kühlersockel entfernt und der Kühler mittig auf die CPU gesetzt. Der Steg zur Kühlerbefestigung wird eingesetzt und beidseitig abwechselnd mit den Schrauben befestigt. Der Anpressdruck sollte fest aber von maximal zwei Fingern herzustellen sein. Im Anschluss werden die Lüfter mit hilfe der Klammern montiert und an den PWM Anschluss des Mainboards angeschlossen.

!Bei CPU´s der Baureihe Skylake - Sockel 1151 ist aufgrund der dünneren PCB der Kühler vor Transporten und Versand via Logistiker zu entfernen, da es sonst zur Beschädigung der CPU und des Mainboardsockels kommen kann!  

*Sockel FM2/FM2+/AM*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BOpuU9IUzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei der Installation auf einem AMD Sockel ist darauf zu achten das das  Mainboard bereits eine Backplate besitzt welche mit Metallbohrungen versehen ist. Sollte diese nicht vorhanden sein, so kann eine Installation auf dem entprechendem Mainboard nicht stattfinden.  Wenn diese Vorhanden ist so wird das AMD Befestigungsmodul entfernt und die Backplate wie bei den Intelsockeln mit den Rendelschrauben befestigt. Bei der folgenden Befestigung der Haltebügel ist darauf zu achten das die Bohrungen der AMD Sockel verwendet werden. Die weitere Installation ist identisch zu den anderen Sockeltypen. 

*Lautstärke:*

Wie immer ist die Lautstärke aufgrund von fehlendem Equipment zur genauen Messung nur subjektiv einschätzbar. So sind die Lüfter im Idel unter Windows 7 im Einsatz auf einem Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 nicht hörbar, lediglich beim anlaufen erzeugten die Lüfter einen leichtes Fiepen ähnlich dem Spulenfiepen bei Grafikkarten. Auch unter Last blieben die Lüfter leise, wenn auch nicht unhörbar. Der Einsatz an einer Lüftersteuerung im vollem 12 volt Betrieb offenbarte jedoch, dass die Lüfter an Ihrer maximalen Leistungsgrenze deutlich zu hören sind, in wieweit diese jedoch im Normalbetrieb selbst mit moderatem OC erreicht wird sei dahin gestellt, selbst die Noctua Redux 1500 PWM Lüfter erreichten im vollen 12 Volt Betrieb eine ähnliche Lautstärke, von daher keinen Grund zur Panik

*Kühlleistung:*

Die Kühlleistung des Kühlers auf einem Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 im offenem Aufbau in Verbindung mit den Standard Bioseinstellungen eines Gigabyte H97 HD3 Mainboardes kann sich durchaus sehen lassen, so erreicht die CPU im Idle unter Windows 7 lediglich 25°C was bei einer Raumtemperatur von ca 22°C schon eine Hausmarke ist. Im Lastbereich bleibt der Kühler auch nach 15 min Prime 95 bei moderaten 54°C, zugegeben der Xeon mit seinem max. Turbotakt von 3,8 Ghz unterfordert den Kühler ein wenig, dennoch zeigt der Test, dass hier noch deutlicher Raum für höhere Taktraten und höhere TDP´s vorhanden ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Gesamteindruck/Fazit: *

Ja und da wären wir auch schon wieder fast am Ende des Kurzreviews. Insgesamt hinterlässt der Kühler was Verarbeitungsqualität und Design angeht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Der Kühler ist hochwertig gearbeitet und bietet mit seinen guten Kühleigenschaften eine solide Basis für kompakte OC Projekte bei denen eine niedrige Bauhöhe von unter 15cm benötigt wird. Mit etwas über 40€ UVP gehört der Kühler in seiner Leistungsklasse deutlich zu den P/L Siegern.  Die Möglichkeit die Lüfter variabel an allen 3 Positionen zu befestigen ermöglicht auch den Einbau von höheren Ram Modulen. Die verbauten Lüfter sind leise, wenn auch unter Last hörbar. Das Zubehör ist perfekt abgestimmt und  lässt dabei keinen Raum für Kritik. Lediglich die Bedienungsanleitung könnte noch eine Evolution,  besonders in Sachen Erläuterungen erfahren. Bezüglich der Skylake PCB Problematik sehe ich keinen Anlass zur Sorge, lediglich beim Versand und beim Transport des PC´s sollte der Kühler aufgrund seines relativ hohen Gewichtes demontiert werden. 

Vielen Dank an alle die zur Erstellung des Reviews beigetragen haben! Vielen Dank für´s aufmerksame Lesen!


[/size]​


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Das ist nicht der erste Doppelturmkühler von Scythe...

Mine Rev. B CPU Kühler: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe

Sehr schön geschriebenes Review, gefällt mir.


----------



## limon1232011 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Gut du hast gewonnen xD Leider kann ich nun den Titel nicht mehr ändern es sei denn ein Moderator würde dies für mich tun  vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer und ersetzt "der erste" gegen "der neue" 

ach ja und Danke fürs Lob


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Schön wäre ein Bild von oben ohne Kühler, um die Zugänglichkeit der letzten Befestigungsschrauben zu sehen.
Schade, den hätte ich lieber als meinen aktuellen Ninja 4 eingesetzt, aber gut, so ist das dann ....

Danke für das Review!


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Super Test, und gut geschrieben 

man müsste den Kühler nur mal mit einer potenteren CPU testen,

dann wären die Ergebnisse sicherlich auch aussagekräftiger


----------



## limon1232011 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen


----------



## limon1232011 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Super Test, und gut geschrieben
> 
> man müsste den Kühler nur mal mit einer potenteren CPU testen,
> 
> dann wären die Ergebnisse sicherlich auch aussagekräftiger



Da gebe ich dir recht ist sicherlich noch einiges an Kühlreserven über. Leider hatte ich gerade keine K-CPU zur Hand, die man hätte ordentlich übertackten können und über 300€ für eine CPU nur um einen Kühler zu testen lag gerade nicht im Budget


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Kein Problem, trotzdem gute Arbeit von dir


----------



## funkmann (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Wie meinst du das beim Anlauf kommt so eine Art Spulenfiepen? Nur beim Anlauf oder auch beim Zocken?


----------



## limon1232011 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*



funkmann schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das beim Anlauf kommt so eine Art Spulenfiepen? Nur beim Anlauf oder auch beim Zocken?



Minimales fiepen beim anlaufen der Lüfter, nix ernstes und auch bei erreichter Umdrehungszahl nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## funkmann (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Ich habe eine schnelle Frage zu dem Kühler:

Ich habe einen i7-4790k der zurzeit leider nur durch den Boxed-Kühler gekühlt wird, und ich will  mir den kaufen.
Als Mainboard verwende ich eine ASRock Z97 Pro 3 mit 1x8GB RAM. Ist das dann kein Problem mit dem RAM? Also wieviele RAM-Bänke verdeckt er, und wenn er welche verdeckt, passt der RAM noch unten rein? (Habe meinen RAM ohne Kühlkörper)


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Schau doch einfach mal im ersten Post das erste Bild an... Dort ist doch RAM verbaut ohne irgendwelche tollen ausladenden Kühlkörper. Das sollte deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Notfalls kannst du auch den Lüfter etwas naach oben versetzen. Und kauf dir einenn zweiten RAM-Riegel, damit du den RaM im Dual Channel-Betrieb laufen lassen kannst


----------



## CaptainKoma (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Scythe Fuma SCFM - der erste Scythe Doppelturmkühler im Detail*

Hi, Danke für den Test!

Für Sockel AM4 soll es ein Kit geben
AM4 support on Mugen 5 and Fuma - Official Scythe Forum

Hat das schonmal jemand getestet?

Grüße
Koma


----------

